# Classifieds Posts being marked as sold



## outlaw_cloud (13/9/19)

This is really getting annoying, iv posted the same item for sale 3 times and on all occasions my post automatically gets marked as sold I have gone into tools and selected edit post title and un checked the sold box however when I go back its marked as sold again. Any help?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

outlaw_cloud said:


> This is really getting annoying, iv posted the same item for sale 3 times and on all occasions my post automatically gets marked as sold I have gone into tools and selected edit post title and un checked the sold box however when I go back its marked as sold again. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Hi @outlaw_cloud 
Just created a test post here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/test-post-by-silver.t62274/

All seems fine to me

Are you using Tapatalk to make your posts?
That is a third party app and can give problems - so could be the reason why.

I suggest when creating new threads in the For Sale section, you use a normal browser.
You will also get the full template of required fields.

Everything looks like its working fine with the normal browser.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (13/9/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @outlaw_cloud
> Just created a test post here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/test-post-by-silver.t62274/
> 
> ...


Hi Silver,

Yes I'm tapatalk on android 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/9/19)

I have seen this the last month or so, threads saying sold when posted.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (13/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I have seen this the last month or so, threads saying sold when posted.


Yes it's annoying because when its marked as sold it doesnt get any exposure

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/19)

It is Tapatalk that is the cause.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Yes it's annoying because when its marked as sold it doesnt get any exposure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I hear you @outlaw_cloud 
But please understand that there is very little we can do about this.

Tapatalk is a third party app and we have enabled it on this forum. That's all we can do from our side - i.e. enable Tapatalk or disable it.

From there, its up to the Tapatalk app how they view the forum.

Tapatalk however has many shortcomings when viewing ECIGSSA. There is so much functionality we have included on this forum that is not available at all on Tapatalk. For example, the rating icons (winner, funny etc). RSVP functionality. Seeing all the info below a member's avatar. The list goes on...

One of its deficiencies is the way it handles the thread prefixing which is functionality we use for the Classifieds threads to mark them as SOLD etc. 

When you create a thread in the Classifieds, I suggest you use a normal browser, not Tapatalk. The other advantage is you will also get all the fields required in the template appear in your post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (13/9/19)

What is the web address for ecigs as when I google it I just get the tapatalk link

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

outlaw_cloud said:


> What is the web address for ecigs as when I google it I just get the tapatalk link
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



It is www.ecigssa.co.za
You need to log in with your username and password on the web browser interface
If you forgot your password, just click on that and it will email you and you can sort it out.


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

Silver said:


> Seeing all the info below a member's avatar. The list goes on...



Ahhhhhh perhaps this is why I'm called "bro" and "dude"! 
I should have called myself Madame Hooked - but then people would think I'm a happy hooker 
@Chanelr

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr (13/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Ahhhhhh perhaps this is why I'm called "bro" and "dude"!
> I should have called myself Madame Hooked - but then people would think I'm a happy hooker
> @Chanelr


That would be quite funny though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoboVA (15/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I have seen this the last month or so, threads saying sold when posted.


yes


----------

